
Does Japan get enough sleep? - wslh
http://www.japantimes.co.jp/life/2016/08/27/lifestyle/japan-get-enough-sleep/
======
proofmaster
No one gets enough sleep in my opinion. We should all embrace the 6 hour work
day and give people more free time for creativity and relaxation. If
everything indicates that the curent work day is not good for people why
aren't we changing anything? Oh right... we are all slaves.. that's why.

